
The Internet is getting less and less free - cryoshon
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2015/10/28/the-internet-is-getting-less-and-less-free/
======
cryoshon
This is a problem which people here at HN have the ability to change. We need
strong access-enabling tools built, along with strong anti-shill/anti-
propaganda tools.

